# Grass type?



## Cananzi (12 mo ago)

Hi guys,

First off just wanted to say hello as I am new to the forum  . I am amazed at the amount of info on here.

Im a complete beginner when it comes to lawns. My wife and I purchased a new house 6 weeks ago and we were wondering what type of grass we have? Zoysia?

Any help would be awesome!
Thanks


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that is Bermuda, or "couch" on your side of the world.

Welcome to TLF! Check out the Bermuda Bible and the Bermuda Triangle and ask any questions along the way.


----------



## Cananzi (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the help Redtwin &#128526;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Common Aussie Couch.

Mow at about 30mm twice a week

Fertilise between 0.227 to 0.454kg per 100m2 per month.
Calculate the amount of fertiliser needed.

1 / 0.13 = 7.692
7.692/0.454 = 3.49kg per 100m2 per month.

1 = 1 lbs
0.13 = (fertiliser %) @ N (13%) - p (0%)- k (0%)
0.454 = lbs to kg


----------

